# juno Diss?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Interesting article.. http://inmusic.ca/Junos/contentpost...ne=False&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False

Agree or no?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Agree dddd

But that link led me here .. thanks Starbuck

the Lost Fingers band cool 

http://www.myspace.com/thelostfingers


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

its the same as the grammy's...

take for instance the first year they had a metal category...metallica was the shoe in (because back then...they were still good) but who won?? Juthro Tull...hmmm...no brainer here...

so in short...i agree with Matt Good (even though he's an ass)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I never watch any reward shows. Well, I would watch Ed the Sock's Fromage awards, but other than that it's been over 20 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the Elvis Costello quote:



> "Always, when you make up a club, like an academy, you're going to have dissenters," he said in a telephone interview. "Because it isn't the law of physics, it's a thing made up by people.
> 
> "So it will have flaws in it. Like the wrong people will get nominated, in other people's perceptions."


Only because it echos a joke I've made about awards shows for years now (especially the "new" award shows like the VH1 and Teen Choice and Much Music shows): a bunch of rich people get together and say, "Hmm...how can we have people entertain us for free? I know! We'll throw an awards show!"

Hey, I never said it was a _funny_ joke...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Interesting article.. http://inmusic.ca/Junos/contentpost...ne=False&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False
> 
> Agree or no?


Matt's objection revolves not around the fact of awards, but rather the basis for the awards, and what he perceives as hypocrisy. If I have understood him correctly, he feels that the show/awards is *portrayed* as celebrating Canadian music, but is really "celebrating" Canadian music that is accepted in other more prestigious markets, rather than by Canadians themselves.

That's a fair point if you ask me.

When it comes to publically-presented awards of any kind, it is easy to get jaundiced about them. There is a rhetorical sub-text behind them that is usually divorced from what is verbally communicated at the time of the award presentation itself. Personally, when I get them, regardless of the quality of the frame, I stick mine behind the filing cabinet out of view.

My views on awards were irrevocably dented some years back when I was approached by a student who desperately needed to have a grade bumped up or else they would lose the fellowship/bursary that permitted them to be able to attend university. Since it was an economically-depressed time and place, I played along. A few weeks later, I see their name on the Dean's list appearing in the paper; supposedly as an example of the "best and brightest". I don't want to derail the thread, but this is just to say that I'm as cynical as Matt Good when it comes to awards.....in general.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more.

I've seen people receive awards at work and I know damn well they don't deserve it. The people that do deserve them are usually in the background quietly simmering away or simply ignoring the fanfare because they know better. 

But it makes for good press and PR and may help motivate some to do better. 

I for one prefer private accolades over public. They are more meaningful.




mhammer said:


> Matt's objection revolves not around the fact of awards, but rather the basis for the awards, and what he perceives as hypocrisy. If I have understood him correctly, he feels that the show/awards is *portrayed* as celebrating Canadian music, but is really "celebrating" Canadian music that is accepted in other more prestigious markets, rather than by Canadians themselves.
> 
> That's a fair point if you ask me.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> so in short...i agree with Matt Good (even though he's an ass)


It's interesting how often those two statements go together.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

"Little boxes, on the hillside.
Little boxes made of ticky-tacky!
Little boxes, on the hillside.
Little boxes, all the same."


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I never watch award shows.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> ...I've seen people receive awards at work and I know damn well they don't deserve it...



If you have a good ad filter, and have not yet seen The IT Crowd, this episode on awards has got to be one of the funniest around 

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=EAIUKO9S


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I for one prefer private accolades over public. They are more meaningful.


Yeah, surprising, isn't it, how much one can do simply by saying "Hey, great job!" to people in an informal context. Sub "hey, great set!" or "Nice solo!", or "terrific supper" or "really nice term paper" or "great presentation!", and you can make an awful lot of people happy.

Of course, the way that awards are generally given is intended to avoid making many people unhappy. Doesn't mean it works out that way, but that's the intent. I watch this at work where I see that awards go to folks for things that are unassailable and benign. So, whether they did a bang-up job or not, they've been around for a long time, we spent a lot of money on that project, and it was the highest profile thing the organization did last year. Had it been something low-profile, or had it been a new "rising star", you can bet your sweet ass that everyone would have their own pet conspiracy theory.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I watched the Juno's last year ...........and a thanks again to Mr. Peter Faraday(sp?)............can't remember when previously............I will watch them again this year if Pete is so kind as to take the time to give the type of presentation that he did last year.........it made the show special and personal in a way for me..........are you lurking Pete........lol


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I read this article this morning and was laughing.

If that is his view he should maybe try to give back his whole career somehow then lol. He's just an over-rated artist who's career was built on his material getting constantly played on Canadian Radio and MuchMusic because of CONCAN regulations. And by getting exposure winning all the same awards he is talking about.

I agree with his point of view completely, it's just kind of funny that he has been a bigger benificiary of it all than anyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Am I the only who actually likes Matt Good around here? Symbolistic White Walls is a killer track. That break down in the middle... "It's alright now...take the world and make it yours again..." -- that kicks.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Am I the only who actually likes Matt Good around here? Symbolistic White Walls is a killer track. That break down in the middle... "It's alright now...take the world and make it yours again..." -- that kicks.


He has written some of the most beautiful music I've ever heard. Loser Anthems is easily one of my top 10 fav album/ep's.

So I don't derail the thread too bad, every year there is a Juno awards. And every year the accompanying article with Matt Good bitching about the Juno awards is published. I'm not saying he's not right, but it's like clockwork. :smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I watched the Juno's last year ...........and a thanks again to Mr. Peter Faraday(sp?)............can't remember when previously............I will watch them again this year if Pete is so kind as to take the time to give the type of presentation that he did last year.........it made the show special and personal in a way for me..........are you lurking Pete........lol


You're close Riff Wrath, it's Pete Faragher.:smile: I also have to agree with you that his photos and commentary make it feel more personal and special, plus Pete does a great job on those designs.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Am I the only who actually likes Matt Good around here? Symbolistic White Walls is a killer track. That break down in the middle... "It's alright now...take the world and make it yours again..." -- that kicks.


Yes, you might be the only one who likes Matt Good. To be honest, I'm pretty sure even Matt Good doesn't like Matt Good. 

As for his music, I think you're actually in pretty good company. He's one of the few Canadian artists that makes me glad we have CANCON rules. It's true that he probably wouldn't be so well known if it weren't for the rules, and as a result we wouldn't have been exposed to some really great tunes. The dude seems like a jerk and doesn't have a great rep as a warm and fuzzy human being, but I think that's what gives him a unique voice that many people find compelling. Angry, dark, but smart. He's the Dr. House of Canadian music.

I can't wait to hear what he says about "Vancouver".

--- D


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

As for the Juno's, it's a real fine line they're trying to navigate. A double-edged sword, might be the better analogy.

If they celebrate popular, big-selling Canadian music, then they are selling out, and not properly rewarding quality over quantity. If they celebrate obscure but high-quality acts, they will be criticized for being irrelevant and not in line with the reality of the music industry today. They would face much of the same criticism that the CANCON rules themselves face - pushing music that no-one really wants to listen to.

I think a society's art reflects their culture, and what reflects Canadian culture better than this debate? We want the Americans to love and respect us, but when they do, we resent their patronage and feel like sell-outs. We want their approval, but we want to seem unique, aloof, independent, and different. Canada is like the teenager who hates their parents while craving their attention and approval.

--- D


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Matt Good isnt wrong, but he isnt right either. 

Yes Junos have a commercial (="American") bent. But if that reflects the tastes of 90%+ of Canadians, then he has to accept that. I personally prefer it than the token niche awards given to people like Ashley MacIsaac and Susan Aglukark in the past, when most people heard their songs for the first time DURING the awards show.

Matt Good has put out some good tunes as well. I wouldnt say his music is that far from the sort of stuff that people listen to on the other side of the border though.
IMO the Junos could use a few more canadian -centric categories and it would be fine. But I could see how tempting it would be in terms of ratings to have more big names (=success in America) in the awards show.

But I dont watch award shows, I find them long and boring.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Duster said:


> Yes, you might be the only one who likes Matt Good. To be honest, I'm pretty sure even Matt Good doesn't like Matt Good.
> 
> As for his music, I think you're actually in pretty good company. He's one of the few Canadian artists that makes me glad we have CANCON rules. It's true that he probably wouldn't be so well known if it weren't for the rules, and as a result we wouldn't have been exposed to some really great tunes. The dude seems like a jerk and doesn't have a great rep as a warm and fuzzy human being, but I think that's what gives him a unique voice that many people find compelling. Angry, dark, but smart. He's the Dr. House of Canadian music.
> 
> ...



Yeah but you know what? Who cares if he's a goof. I don't care about pop stars at all. Don't want to hang out with them, just make me good music. I like lots of Matt Good tunes, he's a great song writer. Doesn't mean I want to have a conversation with him. Just seems a bit of him biting the hand that feeds.. One of my fav bands is Oasis, I don't even want to watch them interviewed cause I thnk their dicks.. But I love their music!


----------

